# My new trapping buddies / danglers



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess my wife felt sorry for how bad my trapping season is going. She decided to upgrade me from my existing flat fur danglers to these 3d guys with fancy eyes.

Hope my luck changes!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, Good luck with them!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good Luck with them!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Whatever works; I've used tinsel to hang on the tree's by my sets, cheaper, effective but not as fancy as those.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I love it! Thats fantastic!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was afraid to open and see what danglers were..LOL Those look like they would do the job. Kitty cats love their toys ! Good luck!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Those should do the trick


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well my luck changed alright.... had 2 visitors at my cages today after moving them to a new location.

Visitor 1: Made a mess in front of my cage and dug up some dirt in the front of it.

Visitor 2: Stole a $25 squeaker from the back of my cage that was buried deep within a closed camping area. I think I found the worthless hippy at the next turnout this morning but unfortunately he was holed up in the back of his honda civic with a roof rack. If he had been out on the trail and I had found my property in his vehicle, he would have needed to find a rental car to get him back to California or wherever he's from.

I am going to keep trying though. I mean fuel,cages, bait and time are all just minor expenses, right? lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Probably from Boulder.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

220swift said:


> Probably from Boulder.


Had a pair of those last month.... a couple of mountain climbers. I am pretty sure one of them yanked my cage, set a cat free and then tossed my cage out into the middle of the canyon. I couldn't prove it though.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I think I would crawl into a cage to check out those danglers!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Had a pair of those last month.... a couple of mountain climbers. I am pretty sure one of them yanked my cage, set a cat free and then tossed my cage out into the middle of the canyon. I couldn't prove it though.


but boy if you stole or damaged anything of their's, you'd be brought up on charges even if they had no proof. I'm growing even more frustrated with this touchy/feely society that I'm having trouble finding the words to combat them. All I want to do is just bit their heads off.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thankfully it was just the squeaker this time. Sad that folks can't leave well enough alone. Star nails work really well on frozen ground BTW.LOL


----------

